# Passage photos pellicule vers flux de photos lent



## guytoon48 (23 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je constate que les photos prises à l'aide de mon iPhone 6 mettent bien plus de temps actuellement à "monter" vers le Flux de photos qu'auparavant. Mon iPhone passe correctement sur mon réseau wifi dès que je pénètre dans mon domicile, pas de problème à ce niveau... (wifi ac, connexion fibrée)
Il faut dire que j'ai sauté le pas -un peu à contre cœur- de Aperture vers Photos sachant que Aperture est délaissé et deviendra un de ces jours obsolète; donc en "rodage" sur cette Application.
Faut-il lui attribuer la responsabilité de cette attente supplémentaire?
Sous Aperture, c'était quasi instantané, maintenant, il faut bien 10 minutes pour que les photos s'affichent.
Peut-être est-ce tout simplement des lenteurs observées en ce moment sur les services iCloud?
Avez-vous observé la même chose?


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2017)

En lisant _pellicule_ dans le titre j'ai pensé (avec incrédulité) un moment à un transfert direct de l'argentique vers le Cloud...


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Février 2017)

Non... j'ai quitté la massue et l'os dans le nez depuis un moment![emoji1]


----------

